# What Do You Actually Use in Alternative/Herbal Medications ??



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have always been interested in herbal plants for use in treating ones self instead of medications. Have many books and magazines and enjoy reading about this but..who has actually lived their lives using herbals. I enjoy herbal teas for upset tummies and trouble sleeping but not "actual" illnesses..Anyone ??


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

*Jewelweed* for poison ivy. *broadleaf plantain* for bee stings/bites?BP tea for sunburns. *Mullein* tea for sinus/sore thoats. *Fresh pineapple or hot spices or peppers* clogged sinus. *Tea tree oil* ( melaluca) for skin problems(antibacterial-antifungal. 

Probably more if I think longer...
-scrt crk


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

St Johns Wort for depression. Have used it for years. I'm just learning about medicinal herbs and have started growing some. Hoping to add to that this year.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is a great thread. I do wish you who are experienced in using these plants medicinally would add your recipe for doing so, i.e. what part of the plants and how it is processed for such use.

We have used Passion Flower as a muscle relaxant. (It is great with nerves too and tastes good.) Just dry the leaves/stems & store in glass jar. Place 1 cup of this into 8 cups of water and boil down to about 4 cups of liquid. Drink either hot or cold.

Tea Tree Oil is one of the fastest "skin" healers I've seen. Just be sure and dilute it with water. I also used it on a toe fungus I got once. (ROFL the toe nail is still snow white; but the fungus is totally gone.)

Hoarhound tastes bad/bitter unless turned into candy; but it will kick a cold.

Oregano (leaf has anti-viral & anti-bacterial properties to assist in boosting immune system, digestive problems, respiration & muscle/joint pain). We just make a strong tea from it.

Italian Sage is great for colds/coughs, even light headaches. Again, we just make tea from it; however, I've "heard" you can make a poultice from it to aid in fungus infections.

I'm still learning too.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Garlic for colds and infections. Rubbing garlic on MRSA will kill it.
Cayenne pepper-Heart troubles, colds, breathing, circulation, used it once to heal frostbite by putting a paste made out of it on the foot 4 times a day with hot compresses.
Honey- infections and coughs
Tea-tree oil love for skin issues, cleaning, and mix it with honey for soar throats 
Vitamin C_ all illness gets extra
Oilive oil for rashes.

My newest remedy is eating leafy green foods. I have found that the more green food you eat the less sick you get. I am on a compleatly raw diet and last week my whole family, all 7 were down with an awefull flu. I was the ONLY one that did not get sick!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have Multiple Sclerosis, which is an auto immune disease. 

I take cumin and turmeric: the first is from the spice section from the grocery store and I put it in plastic capsules: the turmeric can now be bought in pill form.

I also use L-carnitine.

I have tested a boxfull of herbals on myself: the above 3 gives me a very real and rather dramatic decrease in symptoms.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Arginine is a blood vessel relaxer, and allows more blood to get through. That's actually what is used to make viagra. It works great for hypertension, ED, and anything that needs more blood flow.
My husband uses frankinscense essential oil for a tumor. It works wonders on any skin growth, wart, agespot, etc. It's just a wonderful essential oil.
Lemon Essential oil will kill candida. I take it by mouth daily.
My husband uses MSM or DMSO applied on the skin of the joint for arthritis. Fir essential oils for pain from arthritis. 
Fish oil is anti-inflammatory. It works by coating the gut just like oil works to help bloated animals. I take 9g of the stuff a day for inflammation.
I've taken mega doses of Vit C since I was in my early 20s. My dad died from a brain tumor then, and I learned about Pauling's work. I have taken it ever since to prevent problems. I really do take mega doses, not just one or two or three pills. I mean by the handful three times every day.
And of course colloidal silver. I had a candida issue once about 15yrs ago then learned about silver and lemon oil. Silver will clear up any infection and Lemon will prevent candida regrowth.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I have used camomile tea, made it extra strong, to heal pink eye. 

I rinsed my eye with the tea several times a day and also put the tea bag on my eye as a compress. The next morning, the eye was clear.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've lived and healed with herbs for so many years I don't recall when they weren't a part of my life.
I mostly work with herbs that I grow myself, I have 40 different herbs growing in my gardens and I've got access to others here on the farm and surrounding fields and woods.
We don't use storebought Vitamins because they are pure garbage in my opinion (4 rosehips contain the same amount of Vit. C as an Orange).
I work mostly with herbal infusions and decoctions (infusions-eight hour steeps, decoctions- long simmered infusions), infused herbal oils and tinctures.
I stay away from capsule use because when the capsule dissolves all that herb is suddenly released either in the stomach or the intestine, which could cause damage to cells, it's like getting hit with a snowball...BAM! If capsule form is the only way I can get a needed herb then I open and dump the contents of the capsule into some food, then consume.
I injured my upper back a few years ago lifting Racing slicks every weekend, this last weekend I felt something give way in that area, so I've been treating it externally with a salve I made using Comfrey leaf, St. John's Wort (flowers and upper leaves) and a couple other herbs, I've also been taking SJW tincture internally to assist the nerves and tendons/connective tissues to heal.
My husband has his own bottle of SJW and Mullein root tincture that he uses when his sciatica acts up.
My 25 yr old, swears by my Lavender (blossoms) salve, he uses it to heal cuts, bites and burns, he also says it's a great insect repellant.
My favorite healing salve is a Eucalyptus based salve...White Pine is awesome too (a couple more months and I'll be harvesting some White pine needles and inner bark WooHoo!, this time when I make the infused oil I'll put the jars where the the dogs can't lick up the oil that slobbers out of the jar)


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have actual experience w/frankincense eliminating age spots? What happened?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Comfrey - in salve - best thing ever for growing new skin has lavender in it as well
Passionflower/Valerian - muscle relaxer - fantastic and doesn't fog your head
Horehound - coughs and chest - pretty plant
Stinging Nettles - everything - healthy green food, hair and skin - tea for thyroid etc..
Chamomile as an antifungal, tea tree oil, colloidial silver, oil of oregano, peppermint, etc... and quite often I try to use food as medicine based on ayurvedics.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Do you have actual experience w/frankincense eliminating age spots? What happened?


You have to use it early and daily. Once the spot is dark, it is harder to get rid of. But even the dark spots will fade some. Age spots actually spread throughout the fat layer too starting inside and spreading up and out. Just scratch the surface of a darker on, put on a drop of oil twice daily and give it a few weeks. The lighter ones should be don't need to be roughed up before application.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great thread!


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Bumping this thread!

About 3 weeks ago we started using valerian for help with sleep (and boy does it help with sleep!) and DH was pleasantly surprised when it got rid of his chronic disabling hip pain. We don't really know what was causing the pain to be so severe, the only thing that showed up was mild arthritis, and we have no idea why the valerian works but we're not going to look a gift horse in the mouth. He only takes 450 mg and doesn't take it every night - about every other night or 2 out of 3 nights.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

NamasteMama said:


> . Rubbing garlic on MRSA will kill it.


I am going to spend time looking up this topic. I have never heard anyone say it before. It's very interesting.


I use mainly essential oils. We use lots of Frankincense essential oil, especially for my husband because he has a couple of tumors. 
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=frankinscence+essential+oil+cancer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

My daughter uses lots of lavender essential oil on her hands.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=lavander+essential+oil&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=7sF&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&sa=X&ei=5lYMTvjVCsuitgfc_6zfDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CBkQvwUoAQ&q=lavender+essential+oil+skin+issues&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=bac1613afc251958&biw=1280&bih=598[/ame]

I use progessence essential oil from Young Living. 
http://www.youngliving.com/anti-aging-creams/Progessence-Plus

I use the lemon essential oil by mouth, just a couple of drops in each bottle of water. It is good to prevent candida, or control it if you have an overgrowth. 
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=lemon+essential+oil+candida+overgrowth&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]
My husband uses a lot of panaway and pine oils for pain.
I use either thieves or clove (clove is the main ingredient in thieves oil) on my feet every night to prevent disease. And I never get colds, flu, etc.

I also take a lot of Vit C, several grams a day in fact probably more than most people would imagine taking, CoQ10, amino acids and extra carnitine and arginine,B1, Bcomplex, acidophiles, a daily multivitamin, CHF 8, CHF26, Essiac Tea, Fish oil, and a TCM for blood pressure.

And we also each have EMF protection devices. I have on 4 shuzis, a q link, a bionic band. My husband has only 3 shuzis, but the other things plus he wears IRENEWs on his ankles that he changes every 6mo because they don't hold their charge as long as the better EMF protection devices do.
q link
http://www.clarus.com/home.htm

shuzi
http://www.ihealthproducts.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=22

bionic band
http://www.bionicfamily.com/Web/ww/en/index.dhtml

If someone is actually ill, colloidal silver will kill both viruses and bacteria. Also Vit D3, and VitA and zinc will help.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bumping this thread as it is just too good not to stay on front page.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Its the beginning of my harvest season, the St. John's Wort has just begun to flower (a little late due to our cloudy and chilly June), the Self Heal is beginning to open it flowers, I'll be tincturing it this year. Plantain is already hung up to dry and I'll be tincturing some of the fresh leaves. Comfrey is drying, Lavender is about to flower, and I think the White Pines are ready for making infused oil (I missed the Blue Spruce new needle harvest for medicinal syrup).
I LOVE this time of year, so much good medicine to harvest and prepare!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I used comfrey on dd's ankle when she sprained it real bad. The doctor and physical therapist were surprised it healed so fast. 

I'll let you know next week if smashed comfrey leaves applied externally over a broken bone help or not. I can tell you it really does help with the pain, I took one Aleve tablet the night I broke my foot then applied the comfrey. The only time I didn't use comfrey directly on the foot was the 3 days it was in a plaster splint.

ETA, for dd's ankle I smashed the leaves and applied directly over the ankle. With my foot I first used a smashed (mortar and pestle) leaf, then tried steaming or boiling the leaves for a few days. Someone here pointed out that heat destroyed the healing properties of the leaf so I went back to using raw leaves.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Marinemomtatt, will you please explain how you prepare your herbs (St. John's Wort, Self Heal, Plantain, & Comfrey) for medicinal use? Do you only use the "flowers" on SJW and SH to make the tinctures? Are both types of Plantain useful as tinctures & what exactly do you call "fresh" (certain number of days old)?


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

Valerian root extract. Best herbal sedative ever.

Until they legalize pot, anyway.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I tincture most herbs that I grow. When using 'fresh' picked (I allow to sit a couple hours first to slighty wilt/allow moisture to evaporate), chop herb, then I place the herb which consists of flower and some leaf and stem (sometimes root) into a glass jar, pack it in but not tightly then I cover it completely with 100 proof Vodka (sometimes I use Everclear instead...shudder), then cap, date and label and allow to sit for a minimum of 6 weeks.
Tinctures can be made with dry herb. The herb to alcohol is different though.
Fresh herb is 1:2 (1 part herb to 2 parts alcohol) Dried herb 1:5 ( 1 part herb to 5 parts alcohol). Sometimes you'll see it written as 2:1 (2 parts alcohol to 1 part herb) 5:1 (5 parts alcohol to 1 part herb).
I use what is considered a 'simpler's' method...cover the herb, fresh or dried, with alcohol..no weighing or measuring to be done.

For infused oil, I use the same plant part as for tincture, chop well, place in jar and cover with Olive Oil, then using a sterile chopstick I work out all of the air bubbles (Air bubbles will cause icky mold to develope), place a plate or cheese cloth on top and a plate or pan under the jar. Sometimes the infusing oil will slobber and bubble so there needs to be somewhere for the stuff to go. Do not cover tightly.
(the first year I made White Pine oil, I had the jar on the floor in a bowl to catch the slobber, a couple of weeks in I kept hearing my dogs lapping up something by the jar, come to find out they were enjoying the Pine oil that was bubbling out of the jar!)


1) St. John's Wort I use the open flowers, surrounding leaves and upper thin stems. (tincture and oil)
2) Self Heal, the flowers, leaves and stem (tincture and oil)
3) Comfrey, the flowers, flower stem and upper leaves...I'll even toss in some of the larger leaves. (tincture, oil and dried) Comfrey oil needs to be made using the double boiler method, because it gets moldy easily...too much moisture held in the leaves.
(at least that's my experience with the herb)
4) Plantain I use the leaves (tincture, oil and dried) and roots (tincture)
The plantains are the same.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Marinemomtatt, you are indeed an HT treasure!

Thank you so much for the clarity of using herbs medicinally. I have placed your ideas in my herbal notebook for reference.

I have some Calendula that survived and now have some dandelion seeds; also found 2nd year Burdock growing on our place. (I have some Vervain seeds in a moistened mixture of seed starter in a ziplock that were suppose to sprout; but they never did.) Do you ever use any of these?

Last question: I am going to set up my entire vegetable/lure flowers & herbal garden differently next year. Some will be in raised beds (not over a foot high). Any tips as to what a good plan might be for them to compliment each other? I know some get rather tall and we do get hard winds here; so some will probably need to be staked. [I am new to all this and even with over a year of research, talking with wonderful HTers in here and communicating with the local agricultural department, I still feel so unsure about what I'm doing. Any guidance would be appreciated.]

Oh dear I don't want to hijack this thread. Pms are welcome. Sorry Helena.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you so much, Marinemom!

I found a bunch of hemlock varnish shelf mushrooms, which are the western equivalent of red reishi mushrooms. They have a lot of medicinal value. I am drying them now and the literature I've read says to make an alcohol tincture and then do a water extraction and use both the tincture and the extract because they have different properties.

I'm wondering if anybody on here ever pulverizes herbs and puts them in the capsules. I'm growing valerian and I know it can be toxic to the liver if you take too much. I want to weigh it and put it in capsules but that would involve buying a capsule filler and a scale that weights milligrams. I'm a little nervous about buying the scale - I know on the Cops shows I've watched, it's considered drug paraphernalia! I'd hate to be put on some wierd list by ordering one from amazon.com but they have some cheap ones on there.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The only 'herb' I use in capsule form is Cayenne.
I have a capsule filler and stand set up, then I dump the Cayenne on top of the halves tamp a bit with the 'tamper' that came with the set-up then I level with a stiff card and place the top half of the capsule on.
Cayenne is different than Valerian so I don't have a recommendation besides, TINCTURE the Valerian. The alcohol will pull all the available 'medicine' out of the plant material and cause it to become more accessible...and more potent, so a little goes a long way.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Motdaugrnds...gotta run to MIL's when I get back I will respond...ya know some herbs don't like other herbs, so you will have to take that into consideration for your raised beds. Don't want a 'War of Herbs'.
I have a list of herbs that I will share.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, marinemom!

I just tinctured my mushrooms - wow, that Everclear is expensive!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I can't find my list, I've gone through every herb binder. I'm now going through my notebooks.
I also can't find my list of herbs that are safe for use on our four legged friends. I swear I put it in the black herb binder.

Finder Fairies Find For Me The Notes That I Seek....~lol~... It is probably the fairies that have hidden the notes, they seem to have a warped sense of humor this time of year...~lol~...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

lol Marinemomtatt I am so looking forward to learning from you too. Shame on those faries for hiding those notes.

(If you're like me, you have hidden them yourself, putting them in a "convenient" place and then forgetting what the convenience was.)


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a great "tea" I use for colds, coughs, sore throat and congestion. I've been known to just drink it, because I like it. I don't measure carefully, just put stuff in and sweeten to taste. 

I use two peppermint tea bags (when my mint grows, I'll start making my own), a tea ball full of whole cloves, a chunk (about 1" diameter) of candied ginger and put it to simmer for about ten minutes. Then I add honey to taste and, right before I serve it, I sprinkle cayenne pepper on the top. 

The peppermint and ginger (the candied ginger just adds a nicer taste than the fresh) settle the stomach, the cloves are a great pain killer for a sore throat (and may make you sleepy too), honey does its honey thing for soothing throats and the ginger and cayenne pepper loosen the sinuses and speed up mucous. BTW, cayenne is better if it is not cooked, just dried, that is why I add it last. 

When you get the proportions right, it tastes great! It is both warming and soothing to drink. 

My daughter has used a poultice including cloves, slippery elm (bought as a powder) and honey on a burn, that worked really well. The cloves cut the pain and it healed beautifully. 

I have Comfrey on hand, mostly for livestock feed (very high protein for my ducks), but also for teas and poultices. There is some controversy regarding teas, do your research and make informed decisions. We've been awfully healthy and disease free though, so not a lot of need for herbs. 

I love vit E oil for any skin problem, use a vit E skin cream all the time. I also really like Aloe Vera gel or juice for skin problems, esp. sun burns. I read that Aloe Vera is used in Africa in poultry water as an antibiotic. I tried it on an injured duck last year, I don't know if that worked, but she healed great. I also fed her Comfrey.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We use all differant kinds of herbs, most grow on our farm or we grow them. Some of what we use are, Garlic-antibiotic, tea tree oil-any kind of skin problems and also dilluted for sinus, Nettle tea-aches and pains (wonderful), Honey- burns and skin problems, Red clover bloosoms-cancer fighter and wonderful tea, Red rasberry leaf- female and male problems, Horsetail- blood clot and prostate, Elderberry-sore throat and colds, Willow bark-aspirin, Cleavers-skin problems, Catnip-cools fevers and mucous congestion, Celery-gout and arthritis, Burdock- digestive and arthritis, Oatstraw- fatigue and thyroid also MS and colds, Cabbage- great for ulcers, Shepherds purse-internal and external bleeding and stimulate the uterus, Cinnamon-tummy and digestive upset, Motherwort- heart tonic, Pokeroot-ringworm and hemorroids and lymphatic cleanser, Mullen-sore throat and cough, And this is just a few we have, and many more of the more common ones mentioned before that we have used or harvest for use. I am a firm believer that there is a plant out there for all of our illnesses. The drug companies want nothing to do with the use of plants as they can`t be trademarked and make all kinds of money on them. I also use caution when using a new plant, I am allergic to some and can`t use them, so experiament slowly and be carefull. > Thanks Marc


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The ROOT of Mullein is also very healing (first year root).
I use the root in healing spinal issues, I combine it with St. John's Wort and sometimes Solomon's Seal root. Sciatica doesn't have a chance against these herbs.
Some studies have found Motherwort is an ally for sore smooth muscles, so I add it to my muscle and tendon rub.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Marinemomtatt, I just gotta get my herb garden going. Is there a book about this you would recommend?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Due to medical reasons if someone touches me I bruise. So I use Arnica Gel. It really helps. It also helps sore muscles big time. 

I use Olbas oil for colds, sinus infections, stuffy noses etc. It works wonders.

I use Similasan homeopathic ear drops. 

Vanilla and clove oil for tooth pain.

I find green tea soothes my stomach.

Honey for burns and sore throats (mixed with lemon for throats).

Not as much as many of you, I am sure I do more but I have to go!

OLF


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Update on using comfrey for broken bones:
My foot is visibly and beautifully healing. So much so my chances of needing surgery have dropped to 10% (down from 70% quoted by the hospital ER and 30% first quoted by my doctor). In fact I am now allowed limited light use of the foot! 
Next and hopefully final appt is scheduled for August 17.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm going to put up thread and sticky it for folks to post their 'recipes' for herbal teas, tinctures, etc.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad your foot is healing Danaus29.

Thanks Karen. I would really like this thread stickied.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Motdaugrnds....I have and use several books and websites.
My favorite books
~Michael Moore...all his books are a must
~Matthew Wood...I have "The Book of Herbal Wisdom"
~Susun Weed...all books are a must
~Juliette de Baircali Levy..."Common Herbs for Natural Health" I have a couple other books of hers. "The Complete Herbal for Farm and Stable" is very helpful for those with farm critters.

Websites
~Jim McDonald has a website that should be in everyones favorites list 
http://www.herbcraft.org/seedsstems.html
~Michael Moore 
http://swsbm.com/HOMEPAGE/HomePage.html
~Mountain Rose Herbs (great Blog with recipes)
http://mountainroseblog.com/

And lets not forget YOUTUBE! There are so many great videos to watch and learn from.
Susun Weed, Herb Mentor, Mt. Rose herbs and so many more!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks marinemomtatt. That is enough to keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

BTW...Michael Moore the HERBALIST not Michael Moore the film maker...~lol~...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am sucking up this information. So far this year, I have dried oregano (for seasoning) thyme, and red clover tops. Soon I will be cutting mint, nettle, lemon balm, yarrow, and alfalfa. I have a little comfry in a pot, and I wasn't aware plantain was useful. I wonder though. Most of my herb books all say use fresh. Well, what do you do when an item is not in season? Should you dry it anyway for later use?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Should you dry it anyway for later use?


You can. Or stick it in a little bit of oil, and store in the fridge. You can do that with all plants, but you have to cover them in oil. They last until the next season that way. If you want to use it on an area, just smear some of the oil on the area.

If it is something you take internally, make a tincture.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Good questions lfg.

I have some chocolate mint drying now and I know the plantain seeds are useful as a laxative or flour. I discovered passion flower (stems & leaves) make the best tea for nerves that I've ever found.

I "froze" the wild-plant greens gathered this past spring for winter use. Have no idea how they will turn out; but will find out.

How do you use "yarrow" and "comfrey"? I have wild yarrow plants and some Block 14 comfrey I'ld like to make use of.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

for yarrow, the tea can be used to wash wounds, or wrap them.

and if your nose is bleeding, stuff fresh leaves up there to stop it.
I have never done it, this is just what I know


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

lfg is that "open" wounds you use yarrow tea to wash? Is that an "open" wound you would use yarrow leaves to wrap on it?


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> lfg is that "open" wounds you use yarrow tea to wash? Is that an "open" wound you would use yarrow leaves to wrap on it?


I've read that the Romans used to dry and powder yarrow and pour it into open battle wounds to stop the bleeding.

There's a powder we used that way in the ER - I can't remember the name of it. It looked suspiciously similar to powdered dry leaves. We used it on wounds that didn't need surgery and couldn't be sutured (amputated finger tips, without enough skin left to suture, for instance). It stopped the bleeding very quickly. Don't know that it was yarrow, though - it was a proprietary brand and they didn't list the ingredients.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is my understanding, although I have never had the opportunity to use it. 
my book says use as an external wash for eczema, wrap washed, fresh leaves on cuts and scrapes, use compress for varicose veins. Leaves encourage clotting.

also says inhale steam from fresh boiling water for hay fever and mild asthma.

use infusion to reduce fevers, as a blood tonic, digestive tonic, stimulate circulation and reduce high blood pressure. But prolonged use can increase photosensitivity.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

What I don't put up as a fresh medicinal, I either dry or freeze.
If one were going to store an herb in oil, go all the way. Make an infused oil then remove the spent herb, otherwise mold will develope and the material is wasted.

Yarrow is such a useful plant, so useful I give my man hell when he pulls or sprays the yarrow.
Its helpful for breaking fevers, The root chewed helps toothaches, the leaves and flowers can be used as a repellent....so many useful things.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Storing fresh plants in oil for later use..............

Let me clarify.
Fresh plant material has moisture in it, place that material in oil and the moisture is trapped in the oil...mold.
Something else that gets trapped in that oil is nasties that may have been on the plant.
Wash the plant material, well then one has to allow the plant to dry before placing in oil...plant is no longer 'Fresh'.

There are very few fresh herbs I oil infuse by the six week method, because of mold issues and those jars of oil and plant live on my kitchen counter so I can check them often.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

This is pretty old but packed with good info. I wanted to bump it in hopes to revive it.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I will add something then! One of my friends started making comfrey salve, its very simple and very nice to use for skin problems, bug bites, massage over arthritis aches too. I just chop up some comfrey leaves, put them in my crock pot, cover with olive (or coconut) oil and put it on low at least 6 hours, until the leaves are crunchy (dried out) and then strain the oil. Add 1.2 oz of beeswax per cup of oil and melt the wax in, then pour it into containers. When its cool, its ready to go. I used a stainless pan to melt the beeswax into the oil, we had to wipe it out with a paper towel to get the wax out. Been using it for quite some time now, I really like it. It's wonderful for dry skin too.


----------



## mjg1006 (Sep 19, 2013)

I know very little about using herbs and plants for meds, but am anxious to learn. I am just getting into essential oils and have been pleasantly surprised with positive results. Enjoying reading this forum.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

We have used homeopathy for over 20 yrs. abchomeopathy.com os a good site to learn. You can answer questions about illness and it will have some remedies that may work. Great learning tool.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

My husband is taking a King Solomon Seal Root tincture that we made. It has really improved his mobility.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

There are a couple of things I use... not herbal... but they work marvelously. The first is honey as my go to antiseptic for cut, punctures and abrasions. Clean the wound and apply a dab of honey and wrap it up. Change the bandage at least daily, twice a day wont hurt a thing. Most wounds will be thoroughly healed in a matter of 3 or 4 days. 

My first line of defense against colds, flu and other germ caused illness is plain ol bourbon... taken internally every evening after supper. Dont really know if it works or not, but I do know I havent had a cold or flu or any of that other stuff that goes around all the time since I started having a few shots of an evening.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> There are a couple of things I use... not herbal... but they work marvelously. The first is honey as my go to antiseptic for cut, punctures and abrasions. Clean the wound and apply a dab of honey and wrap it up. Change the bandage at least daily, twice a day wont hurt a thing. Most wounds will be thoroughly healed in a matter of 3 or 4 days.


The big chain pharmacy I work in carries, in their first aid section, gauze pads that contain Manuka honey in them. Might be something you would want to stock in your first aid kit since you've had success with the honey.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

http://gardensablaze.com/HerbRemedies.htm

This site has a really good list of herbal remedies 

I have at least one herb for each ailment, my herbs are dried, in glass jars
I use a lot now and have a stock in case SHTF and we can't get conventional meds.
I also have started reducing/eliminating (with doctor approval) my Rx meds and using herbs.
I urge all to really look at the meds you are on and see if you can switch to a natural alternative or at least have enough of a med to wean off of. I was taking Cymbalta for the last 5 years for pain from a bad back injury and it was the worse med to withdraw from, it took 4 months to wean off. I stopped it accidentally and I ended up in the hospital with withdrawal symptoms!!! Sure wouldn't want that to happen if medical attention wasn't available.
I also googled natural herbs that are native to my area so I could start foraging for them.
Good luck

P.S. Also research the different herbs to make sure you aren't allergic to them such as I am allergic to aspirin so I can't use White Willowbark, and I am allergic to ragweed so I can't use goldenrod, chamomile or goldenseal.


----------

